# Danny Baker's BBC London show to be axed.



## Maggot (Nov 1, 2012)

Danny Baker has just tweeted that his daily show on BBC London is to go, to save money apparently. 

FFS this is the best show on the station, original, funny, spontanteous and with some great music. They'll probably get someone cheap but rubbish like Jo Good or Jenni Barnet to replace him.


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 1, 2012)

Nooo!  I love Danny Baker.


----------



## Santino (Nov 1, 2012)

Cunts.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2012)

> Danny Baker has tweeted that his weekday afternoon show on BBC London has been axed to save money.
> 
> He then linked to a promo for Zane Lowe’s evening show on BBC Radio 1, implying it wouldn’t have been cheap to produce. His next tweet revealed he’s about to be inducted into the Radio Academy Hall of Fame at the upcoming Radio Festival, saying how ironic it was.


 
 

Him and Robert Elms are my favorite things on daytime radio. 

2011 story here


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2012)

Lodge your anger here - http://www.bbc.co.uk/england/feedback.shtml


----------



## Stoat Boy (Nov 1, 2012)

I believe, and may well be wrong, that this is part of a plan to switch the afternoon slots of a lot of BBC local radio stations into some sort of national Radio 5 fest (who I believe that long wanted FM slots).

It annoys me because it probably means the Robert Elms show will go as well and I rather enjoy that as well. Without those two is there any reason to listen to the station anymore ? They might as well just close it down or switch it to a rolling news format with travel thrown in (which can be handy on occassion) because I for one dont give a shit what somebody from Salford may or may not have to say about anything.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 1, 2012)

I thought he was dead


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 1, 2012)

Stoat Boy said:


> I believe, and may well be wrong, that this is part of a plan to switch the afternoon slots of a lot of BBC local radio stations into some sort of national Radio 5 fest (who I believe that long wanted FM slots).
> 
> It annoys me because it probably means the Robert Elms show will go as well and I rather enjoy that as well. Without those two is there any reason to listen to the station anymore ? They might as well just close it down or switch it to a rolling news format with travel thrown in (which can be handy on occassion) because I for one dont give a shit what somebody from Salford may or may not have to say about anything.


 
Uggghhhhh, and to add shit as the icing, the afternoon slot on 5Live is occupied by that tosser Bacon. He's a new low for that station which is already populated by idiots like Derbyshire, Nolan and Adeabayo along with nonenties like Fogerty and others too bland to remember.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2012)

Stoat Boy said:


> Without those two is there any reason to listen to the station anymore


 
Pretty much what I said in my 'points of view style strongly worded message' via the website


----------



## Callie (Nov 1, 2012)

sim667 said:


> I thought he was dead


yes he is communicating from the grave for halloween.


not all ill people are dead HTH


----------



## Dan U (Nov 1, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Uggghhhhh, and to add shit as the icing, the afternoon slot on 5Live is occupied by that tosser Bacon. He's a new low for that station which is already populated by idiots like Derbyshire, Nolan and Adeabayo along with nonenties like Fogerty and others too bland to remember.


 
Bacon has grown on me a bit. He was terrible when he first started.

Danny Bakers show on Saturday morning is enjoyable.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2012)

There is one petition: 
http://www.petitionbuzz.com/petitions/savethecandyman


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 1, 2012)

Bacon is a cunt. Baker is a legend.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Bacon is a cunt. Baker is a legend.


 
What about candlestick maker?


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 1, 2012)

Dan U said:


> Bacon has grown on me a bit. He was terrible when he first started.
> 
> Danny Bakers show on Saturday morning is enjoyable.


 
Nah, Bacon is unredeemably bad. Post #13 is on the money in that respect.

I rarely get up early enough to listen to Baker and when I do I run the risk of encountering the screeching of Colin Murray. They've just given Murray the job of hosting the new cycling programme on R5L - another sport he knows fuck all about.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 1, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Nah, Bacon is unredeemably bad. Post #13 is on the money in that respect.
> 
> I rarely get up early enough to listen to Baker and when I do I run the risk of encountering the screeching of Colin Murray. They've just given Murray the job of hosting the new cycling programme on R5L - another sport he knows fuck all about.


 
yeah i was a bit meh about Murray presenting that.

i often listen to Baker's morning show on Saturdays while making breakie etc.

i'd love it if Baker replaced Bacon though, don't get me wrong.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 1, 2012)

Dan U said:


> yeah i was a bit meh about Murray presenting that.
> 
> i often listen to Baker's morning show on Saturdays while making breakie etc.
> 
> i'd love it if Baker replaced Bacon though, don't get me wrong.


 
I think Baker is too highbrow or maybe too old to do that. 5L wants to be BBC3 sometimes I think. Don't get me wrong Baker would be good.
Meanwhile I have to fess I mostly listen to Talksport these days or R4. Listening to 5L now though as there's a news story of interest on there.  Bacon's just asking the questions his producer is telling him too.


----------



## youngian (Nov 1, 2012)

Danny Baker is still one of the best broadcasters around but could do with a respray. He's had the same sidekicks and format for a bit too long. BBC London must be mad to get rid of him though.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 1, 2012)

Just a shameful decision. I'm really pretty upset about this. Idiots. BBC London was quite good when I first moved down here. Over the years it's increasingly become infested with formulaic crap and Danny Baker is one of the few reasons I listen to it any more at all. Probably no-one else in Britain understands the medium of radio as well as Danny Baker - one of the few people who I'd consider using the word "genius" in conjunction with and it's one of the best radio shows anywhere. And this is what they choose to axe. 

Goodbye radio london.


----------



## Ponyutd (Nov 1, 2012)

Didn't make this much fuss when he was going to leave Radio London and have his shows podcasted at £2 a week, or whatever it was.
It was fine when he was leaving..now he's been pushed it's different.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 1, 2012)

To be honest I'd probably rather pay to listen to an independently produced podcast than listen to it on BBC London interspersed with all the other crap on there.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 1, 2012)

Listening to his show, apparently it's the last one. He's really laying into management and the decision to finish it.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 1, 2012)

Danny on a big one now.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2012)

Just tuned in


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Balbi (Nov 1, 2012)

Danny La Rue


----------



## colacubes (Nov 1, 2012)

Innit


----------



## Maggot (Nov 1, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-20165756

Pinheaded weasels.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 1, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Danny on a big one now.


 
The way he's dealing with the whole thing on today's show is a perfect demonstration of how he's so good.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 1, 2012)

Back to the Da  Doorstep Challenge to put bread on the table


----------



## Balbi (Nov 1, 2012)

The book promotion, with the air of 'sod it'


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 1, 2012)

He's been fucked over and over by the BBC in one form or another for years.....

....he must fucking love broadcasting.....(and I think he does)......

He'll come back someway somehow......

...anyway, he has a book out now, so read that in the meantime.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 1, 2012)

I want to put my head out the window and shout 'I'm mad as hell, and I'm not going to take it anymore!'


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 1, 2012)

sim667 said:


> I thought he was dead


He'd still do a better radio show than Bacon if he was.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2012)

teuchter said:
			
		

> The way he's dealing with the whole thing on today's show is a perfect demonstration of how he's so good.



Indeed. I am really really pissed off with this shit. Has it been raised in parliament at all?


----------



## colacubes (Nov 1, 2012)

*round of applause*


----------



## Ponyutd (Nov 1, 2012)

Hearing Gazza has turned up with a bucket of chicken and a fishing rod to support Danny *Baker* at the #*bbc*


hahaha


----------



## teuchter (Nov 1, 2012)

Maggot said:


> I want to put my head out the window and shout 'I'm mad as hell, and I'm not going to take it anymore!'


Same here. I even shed a couple of tears in the last few minutes there and that doesn't happen very often in response to the radio.

Him, Baylen and Amy clearly genuinely loved doing the show, genuinely liked each other and genuinely enjoyed the interaction with the audience. That's pretty rare. Lots of days, over the years, when I've been feeling a bit down for whatever reason, the atmosphere they created on that show cheered me up.

Really a shame.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 1, 2012)

And now, Eddie the idiot Nestor talking about dangerous dogs. Yawn. Time to remove 94.9 from the presets on the radio.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 1, 2012)

Eddie Nestor....but no, listen, just one minute, hear me out, right, are you still there....can you hear me, do you love me.....please please please.....


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2012)

teuchter said:
			
		

> And now, Eddie the idiot Nestor talking about dangerous dogs. Yawn. Time to remove 94.9 from the presets on the radio.



Done. Where do I go now?


----------



## teuchter (Nov 1, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Eddie Nestor....but no, listen, just one minute, hear me out, right, are you still there....can you hear me, do you love me.....please please please.....


 
Can you hear me speaking in my sincere voice...this is serious...this is my serious sincere voice...but did you know I dyed my hair purple for the marathon or something...I'm fun and whacky too you know...but seriously, this is my sincere voice now


----------



## teuchter (Nov 1, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Done. Where do I go now?


 
Good question. Would be glad of suggestions to fill the gaping hole. Podcasts or anything.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 1, 2012)

teuchter said:


> Can you hear me speaking in my sincere voice...this is serious...this is my serious sincere voice...but did you know I dyed my hair purple for the marathon or something...I'm fun and whacky too you know...but seriously, this is my sincere voice now


 
Right but listen now, because I hear what you're saying, I hear you, but what you're saying is not what I'm saying, so you're not wrong, but I'm saying this, and this is what I'm saying so you can UNDERSTAND IT........So you and MY listeners can know, know what it is.....so here it is....do you mind if I share THIS...IT.....NOW.....with.....you.....slowly.....in a hushed tone....


----------



## teuchter (Nov 1, 2012)

Eddie Nestor is like those terrible radio plays - or the Archers - on R4... comes on after something you actually wanted to listen to, but you kind of don't notice for the first ten minutes and then suddenly you come round and have to leg it to the off button to kill it before it's too late and your brain's turned to mush.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 1, 2012)

Geoff Lloyd's show on Absolute is pretty good (5pm-8pm).  The music is much more playlist stuff, but him and co-host Annabel are a good team.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 1, 2012)

God is Eddie Nestor still about? Horrible patronising git. Robert Elms is annoying but also has interesting stuff.

Thing is the Elms/Baker shows are the kind of thing commercial radio doesn't do - exactly what the BBC should be doing. Commercial radio is full of Nestor-style horrors.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 1, 2012)

Paging Resonance...


----------



## ska invita (Nov 1, 2012)

This station is just disappointment after disappointment...GLR was a brilliant station - butchered to be turned into BBC London. Heartbreaking. But listening figures went up  Philistines!!  Then they got rid of Norman Jay...sacrilege. It will just get to its logical conclusion as cabby FM with football followed by Why oh Why phone ins. What a load of shite.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 1, 2012)

teuchter said:


> Eddie Nestor is like those terrible radio plays - or the Archers - on R4... comes on after something you actually wanted to listen to, but you kind of don't notice for the first ten minutes and then suddenly you come round and have to leg it to the off button to kill it before it's too late and your brain's turned to mush.


hes better than Vanessa whatshername


----------



## Favelado (Nov 1, 2012)

I haven't heard Baker's show and I see that he seems to have some dedicated fans, presumably for a good reason. I only know him from the TV and dribs and drabs here and there and he comes across as intolerable self-regarding little twat. His on-air rant today was very reminiscent of DLT's resignation. He even brought up Savile the bitter little shit.

Maybe if I had listened more, maybe I'm not getting something etc. etc. but he has always been repellent to me so I couldn't bring myself to make the effort.


----------



## oryx (Nov 1, 2012)

Stoat Boy said:


> It annoys me because it probably means the Robert Elms show will go as well


 
NOOOOOOOOOOO!

If that goes, I will probably pack in listening to the station - which apart from Elms, Baker and the odd decent music programme has gone shockingly downhill since the demise of GLR.

Most of it is banal, patronising phone-in rubbish.

(Though unlike some on here I like Eddie Nestor).


----------



## ska invita (Nov 1, 2012)

> BBC London's listener numbers have been falling in recent years - according to Rajar, the station had 374,000 weekly listeners in the last quarter up to September.
> 
> It is a drop of 186,000 compared with the third quarter ratings for September 2010.
> 
> The station's main rival, LBC 97.3, stood at 927,000 weekly listeners last quarter.



i wonder how much Danny B gets paid??


----------



## JTG (Nov 1, 2012)

ska invita said:


> i wonder how much Danny B gets paid??


£300 a show after deductions apparently


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2012)

oryx said:
			
		

> (Though unlike some on here I like Eddie Nestor).



I like Eddie Nestor too but the drive time show is pretty banal. The issues of the day distract me on the bus.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 1, 2012)

JTG said:


> £300 a show after deductions apparently


when u say deductions do you mean tax? anyhow, thats a take home of 78k, which if he pays full tax means hes on about 150k a year. May be a lot, but XXXXs like Paxman are probably on a million a year, and sounds like Clarkson is on more than a million a year.


----------



## toblerone3 (Nov 1, 2012)

There is still the Danny Baker Show on Saturday morning though.


----------



## mango5 (Nov 1, 2012)

toblerone3 said:


> There is still the Danny Baker Show on Saturday morning though.


That is nowhere near the same. This cancellation of the London show is terrible news.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Nov 1, 2012)

Favelado said:


> I haven't heard Baker's show and I see that he seems to have some dedicated fans, presumably for a good reason. I only know him from the TV and dribs and drabs here and there and he comes across as intolerable self-regarding little twat. His on-air rant today was very reminiscent of DLT's resignation. He even brought up Savile the bitter little shit.
> 
> Maybe if I had listened more, maybe I'm not getting something etc. etc. but he has always been repellent to me so I couldn't bring myself to make the effort.


 
Sods with microphones always go kicking and fighting. Last week it was Mike Harding. Big deal, grandad. Who has a job for life?


----------



## teuchter (Nov 1, 2012)

littlebabyjesus said:


> God is Eddie Nestor still about? Horrible patronising git. Robert Elms is annoying but also has interesting stuff.
> 
> Thing is the Elms/Baker shows are the kind of thing commercial radio doesn't do - exactly what the BBC should be doing. Commercial radio is full of Nestor-style horrors.


Yup


----------



## teuchter (Nov 1, 2012)

ska invita said:


> This station is just disappointment after disappointment...GLR was a brilliant station - butchered to be turned into BBC London. Heartbreaking. But listening figures went up  Philistines!!  Then they got rid of Norman Jay...sacrilege. It will just get to its logical conclusion as cabby FM with football followed by Why oh Why phone ins. What a load of shite.


Yup


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2012)

littlebabyjesus said:
			
		

> Thing is the Elms/Baker shows are the kind of thing commercial radio doesn't do - exactly what the BBC should be doing. Commercial radio is full of Nestor-style horrors.



Yes


----------



## teuchter (Nov 1, 2012)

Favelado said:


> I haven't heard Baker's show and I see that he seems to have some dedicated fans, presumably for a good reason. I only know him from the TV and dribs and drabs here and there and he comes across as intolerable self-regarding little twat. His on-air rant today was very reminiscent of DLT's resignation. He even brought up Savile the bitter little shit.
> 
> Maybe if I had listened more, maybe I'm not getting something etc. etc. but he has always been repellent to me so I couldn't bring myself to make the effort.


 
Radio is his thing so don't judge him by his TV stuff. And the BBC London show fitted him well. Better than the R5 thing.

Thing is, he's good, really good, at radio, and he knows it. And he'll quite happily be fairly upfront about that in certain situations like today's show (or when he was on desert island discs, when he did come over a bit full of himself).

But most of the time he's not really self-regarding at all, and in fact he always makes a point of not reading out the kind of emails and stuff saying how great the show is, unlike many other, lesser, presenters have a habit of doing.

He's quite fiercely resistant to getting pushed around and told what to do - and I can imagine could be difficult to work with in some ways... his agent must have to do quite a lot of dowsing of flames - but that's also what's what makes him so good, and generally he can get away with it more than others. As alluded to in today's show he's generally refused to get involved with the kind of BBC London nonsense that other presenters have - pointless outside broadcasts in shopping centres (and the whole Olympics hysteria) and he should get respect for giving listeners the stuff that they actually want rather than what some kind of nebulous BBC management decides we want.

I didn't think today's "rant" was bitter, I think he was saying exactly what needed to be said and what lots of listeners also want to hear said. Not that anyone at BBC London was probably listening. As others have said it's a real tragedy what it's become compared to GLR 10+ years ago.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2012)

I would like to have some beers with him and teuchter. It would be a convivial evening for all. 

(Danny is buying btw)


----------



## teuchter (Nov 1, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I would like to have some beers with him and teuchter. It would be a convivial evening for all.
> 
> (Danny is buying btw)


 
sounds good. when are you free?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2012)

teuchter said:
			
		

> sounds good. when are you free?



I can make time. Shall we call or tweet him?


----------



## Favelado (Nov 1, 2012)

Stoat Boy said:


> .....I for one dont give a shit what somebody from Salford may or may not have to say about anything.


 
Fucking hell. Yet the rest of the country is supposed to listen rapt and spellbound at what pours out of London. One little shift to the North and the whinging starts.

I do like London, but sometimes you people....


----------



## oryx (Nov 1, 2012)

Favelado said:


> Fucking hell. Yet the rest of the country is supposed to listen rapt and spellbound at what pours out of London. One little shift to the North and the whinging starts.
> 
> I do like London, but sometimes you people....


 
I don't think the point Stoat Boy was making was a geographical one, more about the BBC's decisions from on high.


----------



## Favelado (Nov 2, 2012)

oryx said:


> I don't think the point Stoat Boy was making was a geographical one, more about the BBC's decisions from on high.


 
If so, I've ballsed up a bit and take it all back.


----------



## manny-p (Nov 2, 2012)

shame to hear this


----------



## teuchter (Nov 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I can make time. Shall we call or tweet him?


 
I don't do twitter.

You have his number in your phone, right?


----------



## clicker (Nov 2, 2012)

Bloody hell hoped this wouldnt happen....sent my email of opposition to the proposed axe at the time....Danny Baker and Robert Elms are the only two people I love listening to on the radio....both excellent storytellers and quite original shows....what next ? A nightmarish coupling akin to Lisa Snowden and that abomination that was johnny vaughan...no you're not funny, yes it is early....now slip off quietly.

Glad Danny hasnt served his 'notice', his two fingers approach to the heirarchy was refreshing, he'll be missed and hopefully snapped up in no time....now if only his mate Chris could buy a radio station....again.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2012)

teuchter said:
			
		

> I don't do twitter.
> 
> You have his number in your phone, right?



It is probably under D or B

What shall I listen to


----------



## Stoat Boy (Nov 2, 2012)

oryx said:


> I don't think the point Stoat Boy was making was a geographical one, more about the BBC's decisions from on high.


 
No. I was making a geographical point. BBC London should be one of the flagship stations on the BBC network and should be very specifically London centric in terms of how its presented and run. I dont want to listen to anything broadcast from outside of the M25 because its completely irrelevent to what is happening in London.

As I understand it the long game on this is to make BBC 5 'live' the default for most regional afternoon broadcasting with just localised breakfast and drive time shows. And given that I care very little what a lorry driver from Dagenham has to say on anything I care even less what his colleague from Newcastle or Bristol or what ever little provincial hell hole has to say  nor am I interested in listening to regional accents in terms of the broadcasters themselves.

Salford might as well be a different country as far as I am concerned.


----------



## mod (Nov 2, 2012)

This is a real shame and I'm really gutted as Baker put a little warmth and joy into my afternoons.

If Robert Elms goes too my days are gonna really drag.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> What shall I listen to


 
Help me


----------



## Santino (Nov 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Help me


iPlayer has three or four years worth of Danny Baker shows.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2012)

Santino said:


> iPlayer has three or four years worth of Danny Baker shows.


 
Roughly the duration I have been regularly listening to him


----------



## teuchter (Nov 2, 2012)

Santino said:


> iPlayer has three or four years worth of Danny Baker shows.


where?


----------



## teuchter (Nov 2, 2012)

I wonder what the pin-headed weasels are doing right now


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2012)

teuchter said:


> I wonder what the *pin-headed weasels* are doing right now


 
I will be using this a lot from now on ^


----------



## Maggot (Nov 2, 2012)

I wonder who's gonna present todays show?


----------



## yardbird (Nov 2, 2012)

The BBC London website is not up to speed.
Danny's show is still listed in 'coming up' and it says:

"The radio genius with great guests, calls and music"


----------



## teuchter (Nov 2, 2012)

Maggot said:


> I wonder who's gonna present todays show?


If they get the abysmal Gary Crawley in, that will really rub it in, what we've lost.

I wonder what will happen with Amy and Baylen? They probably can't afford to walk out and give up their notice period. I feel for them.


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Nov 2, 2012)

Yesterdays show can be listened to here


----------



## teuchter (Nov 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I will be using this a lot from now on ^


 
Same here


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 2, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-20173385

I've always liked Danny Baker, even right back to when he was on The Six O'Clock Show on ITV (anyone remember that).  Never listened to his radio show though, I guess I should have.


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Nov 2, 2012)

If you can get hold of the dozen or so podcasts he did 'on his own' with the other Danny (name eludes me) they are well worth a listen


----------



## Maggot (Nov 2, 2012)

BBC London boss Robey is on Vanessa now to explain his decision.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hassan I Sabha said:


> If you can get hold of the dozen or so podcasts he did 'on his own' with the other Danny (name eludes me) they are well worth a listen


Thanks, I'll have to check them out.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 2, 2012)

Robey gave a very different version of events. He claimed he had been in discussion with Danny's agent since the summer about changing to a weekly show, partially cos of Danny's increased workload and his decision to take 3 months off in the summer.


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Nov 2, 2012)

Danny Kelly was the name 

https://itunes.apple.com/gb/podcast/baker-and-kelly/id263452065

Some old stuff here

If you can find the all day breakfast show podcasts they are also worth a listen


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hassan I Sabha said:


> Danny Kelly was the name
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/gb/podcast/baker-and-kelly/id263452065
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 2, 2012)

https://en.twitter.com/prodnose



> Ha! Apparently BBC Manager been on his own station explaining why our hot little tree house had to go. That's more than they ever did to me!


 


> Fact is, every time they came up with ANOTHER BBC red bus trip to Haringey to talk about 'issues' I said no, cos it's fucking awful radio.


----------



## mod (Nov 2, 2012)

He's getting a bit bitter...

*Danny Baker* ‏@*prodnose*
Fact is, every time they came up with ANOTHER BBC red bus trip to Haringey to talk about 'issues' I said no, cos it's fucking awful radio.


----------



## maldwyn (Nov 2, 2012)

Talk about burning your bridges, he has kind of gone off the deep end.


----------



## Favelado (Nov 2, 2012)

Stoat Boy said:


> N. And given that I care very little what a lorry driver from Dagenham has to say on anything I care even less what his colleague from Newcastle or Bristol or what ever little provincial hell-hole has to say nor am I interested in listening to regional accents in terms of the broadcasters themselves.
> 
> Salford might as well be a different country as far as I am concerned.


 

"little provincial hell-hole". 

It's a shame London doesn't have even more people from these places, it would be a much nicer city. Instead it's like a crap New York with all the problems of Manhattan but not much of the buzz.

Your accent is "regional" too. You just don't think it is. I hope for your sake it isn't a cockney one, as that generally sounds like someone vomiting slowly down the front of their shirt.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Nov 2, 2012)

No one is talking about salary,  maybe he was being paid a hefty wad.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 2, 2012)

I think they are, £300 after deductions per show was quoted.

Whether that's the whole story is a different matter.


----------



## Favelado (Nov 2, 2012)

50 quid for the co-hosts he said too. Which isn't enough to live on. They'd have to do a shift at Burger King after the show to survive.


----------



## mod (Nov 2, 2012)

Favelado said:


> 50 quid for the co-hosts he said too. Which isn't enough to live on. They'd have to do a shift at Burger King after the show to survive.


That has to be nonsense, surely? I know he said it twice and seemed sincere but £50 a show?


----------



## Favelado (Nov 2, 2012)

mod said:


> That has to be nonsense, surely? I know he said it twice and seemed sincere but £50 a show?


 
I've no idea. Pretty amazing if true.


----------



## Callie (Nov 2, 2012)

Its Gary, Gary, Gary Crowley
And thats all you've got left
Your radio's a mess
Baker's been cut adrift

i have GLR tapes with Crowley jingles. embedded on my brain FOREVER.


----------



## Ponyutd (Nov 2, 2012)

Gary 'Err' Crowley. This is just unbelievable how many times he say's 'err'. Fucking listen to him.


----------



## Ponyutd (Nov 2, 2012)

Five 'err's'.... two words!


----------



## Ponyutd (Nov 2, 2012)

"The weekend 'errr' breakfast show."
"It's 'err' Gary Crowley".


----------



## Ponyutd (Nov 2, 2012)

I take it all back. He actually has a speech impediment.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 2, 2012)

Count the number of times he says "the lovely ....." per show too.

At least now that Danny's gone, it saves me the disappointment of putting the radio on at 3 expecting Danny and finding he's off for the day and Gary Crowley is standing in.

Now I just won't switch it on at all in the first place.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 2, 2012)

Is he doing boring lists as usual?

"Phone in with album titles that start with the letter R"
"Let's make a list of household items that are blue"
"Songs that mention aeroplanes"
"Celebrities who wear glasses"

zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## ska invita (Nov 2, 2012)

Stoat Boy said:


> ...nor am I interested in listening to regional accents in terms of the broadcasters themselves.


disagree on that. Danny and robert both have regional accents and personally speaking all the super-clipped queens english on radio 4 puts me off completely


----------



## hiccup (Nov 2, 2012)

Favelado said:


> 50 quid for the co-hosts he said too. Which isn't enough to live on. They'd have to do a shift at Burger King after the show to survive.


If that's after deductions it's £1000 a month, for two hours a day. Plenty of time to supplement that doing other things I guess.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 2, 2012)

ska invita said:


> disagree on that. Danny and robert both have regional accents and personally speaking all the super-clipped queens english on radio 4 puts me off completely


Robert of course has the best queen's mockney money can buy


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 2, 2012)

hiccup said:


> If that's after deductions it's £1000 a month, for two hours a day. Plenty of time to supplement that doing other things I guess.


In fairness, they won't just work on the show for the two hours they're on air.

Probably. I honestly don't actually know what their contribution is, but I'd say it's pretty unlikely they just turn up, do two hours of on air japes and then knock off.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 2, 2012)

teuchter said:


> Robert of course has the best queen's mockney money can buy


more mockney accents please!

im not sure how mockney it is though...i think hes someone who has moved between groups of people and his childhood accent was probably pretty cockney, and he has a bit of a split personality about it, and can speak proper when e 'as to.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 2, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> In fairness, they won't just work on the show for the two hours they're on air.
> 
> Probably. I honestly don't actually know what their contribution is, but I'd say it's pretty unlikely they just turn up, do two hours of on air japes and then knock off.


at least an hour in the pub before


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 2, 2012)

ska invita said:


> at least an hour in the pub before


Good to know I'm doing the same work as the pros


----------



## teuchter (Nov 2, 2012)

ska invita said:


> at least an hour in the pub before


It get the impression that Danny Baker also spends many an evening on the internet finding the odds and ends of audio and music that feature on the show. Nice work if you can get it...but still work of a sort.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 2, 2012)

ska invita said:


> more mockney accents please!
> 
> im not sure how mockney it is though...i think hes someone who has moved between groups of people and his childhood accent was probably pretty cockney, and he has a bit of a split personality about it, and can speak proper when e 'as to.


 
Yeah I think you're right but it often feels like it's being rather deliberately emphasised, especially if he's speaking to some cab driver who's phoned in.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 2, 2012)

teuchter said:


> It get the impression that Danny Baker also spends many an evening on the internet finding the odds and ends of audio and music that feature on the show. Nice work if you can get it...but still work of a sort.


yeah its a great show - definitely lots of work goes into it.  really hard to keep the level up 5 days a week year  in year out, but he does. 
Did.



teuchter said:


> Yeah I think you're right but it often feels like it's being rather deliberately emphasised, especially if he's speaking to some cab driver who's phoned in.


cor blimey, youre not wrong there. silly 'erbert!


----------



## oryx (Nov 3, 2012)

Stoat Boy said:


> I care even less what his colleague from Newcastle or Bristol or what ever little provincial hell hole


 
Whatever you think about local radio, Newcastle and Bristol are neither little nor hell holes.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Nov 3, 2012)

oryx said:


> Whatever you think about local radio, Newcastle and Bristol are neither little nor hell holes.


 
The London borough of Croydon alone has a population of 330,000 plus which makes it bigger than Newcastle and whilst Bristol is a bit bigger, both places are still minute when compared to London on almost every percievable level. What the BBC provides for London should not be judged against ANYTHING from the provinces. Which is the point.

BBC London is not just another 'local' radio station. It is meant to repesent the capital of the country which is the powerhouse both financially and culturally for not only the rest of the country but which has a global impact as well that is probably only, at best, matched by say the likes of New York.

As far as I am concerned its budget should match at least that of the likes of Radio 1 or 5.


----------



## Favelado (Nov 3, 2012)

Stoat Boy said:


> The London borough of Croydon alone has a population of 330,000 plus which makes it bigger than Newcastle and whilst Bristol is a bit bigger, both places are still minute when compared to London on almost every percievable level. What the BBC provides for London should not be judged against ANYTHING from the provinces. Which is the point.
> 
> BBC London is not just another 'local' radio station. It is meant to repesent the capital of the country which is the powerhouse both financially and culturally for not only the rest of the country but which has a global impact as well that is probably only, at best, matched by say the likes of New York.
> 
> As far as I am concerned its budget should match at least that of the likes of Radio 1 or 5.


 
1. Radio Scotland covers 5 million people. That's a fair few. The metropolitan population of Manchester weighs in at 2.5 million people. That's Manchester where modern industrial cities were born, and modern left-wing political theory was created - the reason you have a website to type on today. A place of some cultural impact.

2.London's city economy is smaller than not just New York's but also than Chicago's, that of Los Angeles, is edged out by Paris and is twatted by Tokyo's.  I'm not saying it's not a big player, just that London isn't quite as important as it thinks it is. Some sectors of finance are based there - but it's not the financial capital of the world. In 30 years' time, it won't be that important at all. Shanghai and Sao Paulo are coming to further push London down the list. 

3. I like London but people like you were the worst thing about living there. What a shitty attitude. Enjoy the last years of being relevant while they last!


----------



## teuchter (Nov 5, 2012)

3pm.

I think I'm going to listen to DB's R5 show on iplayer now and pretend my world hasn't really fallen apart after all.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2012)

Has anyone put BBC London on in the afternoon since?

Also has anyone downloaded his last show yet? It drops off iPlayer in a few days


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 5, 2012)

Bacon is not on 5L today so it's tolerable.
Incredibly they've sent him to the USA to cover the elections I might actually listen to that car crash.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2012)

> On 14 November 2012 09:57, Natasha Mendis <Natasha.Mendis@bbc.co.uk> wrote:
> 
> SENT ON BEHALF OF DAVID ROBEY, MANAGING EDITOR, BBC LONDON 94.9
> Thank you for contacting BBC London 94.9 about the Danny Baker programme. If you have a comment, please go to our central complaints website: www.bbc.co.uk/complaints where you can find full details of our complaints procedure.
> ...


----------



## Maggot (Nov 14, 2012)

Here's Danny on the Jonathon Ross show. Plugging his book and criticising BBC London.


----------



## yardbird (Nov 14, 2012)

As we've seen lately in other areas at the BBC -
The suits have absolutely NO idea!
Keep quiet for weeks?? 

btw I think he was good on Johnathon Ross


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Nov 14, 2012)

That Danny baker interview is brilliant!


----------



## oryx (Nov 14, 2012)

The bit in the interview about when he got taken to see 'Hair' is priceless!


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 22, 2012)

He's landed himself a programme on BBC4: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-20441994


----------



## teuchter (Nov 22, 2012)

Good for him. But radio is where he belongs.

I want my daily fix back


----------



## Maggot (Dec 2, 2012)

Maggot said:


> Danny Baker has just tweeted that his daily show on BBC London is to go, to save money apparently.
> 
> FFS this is the best show on the station, original, funny, spontanteous and with some great music. They'll probably get someone cheap but rubbish like Jo Good or Jenni Barnet to replace him.


Jo Good is now filling Danny's old slot.  Normally I like being proved right, but not this time.  She is unbearably awful.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 2, 2012)

Is she more awful than Gary Crawley?

I haven't listened to a single minute of BBC London since the axing. Resonance FM all the way now. There's nothing on Resonance that I enjoy as much as I did Danny Baker, but the general level of its output is about 100 times better than BBC London.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2012)

I confess I have listened to Robert Elms a couple of times but BBC London just sounds like fail to me now  

Do like Resonance FM but it is a bit up and down.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 2, 2012)

teuchter said:


> Is she more awful than Gary Crawley?
> 
> I haven't listened to a single minute of BBC London since the axing. Resonance FM all the way now. There's nothing on Resonance that I enjoy as much as I did Danny Baker, but the general level of its output is about 100 times better than BBC London.


She's worse IMO.

I still enjoy Robert Elms and listen to Jazzy B on Fridays.


----------



## Ponyutd (Dec 20, 2012)

Just been posted on Twitter by Danny, Old B.B.C. Radio London clips...and found myself on it at around 22 mins 20 seconds...


----------



## D'wards (Jan 31, 2013)

How is Jo Good on live on BBCLondon and Xfm at the same time? Different Jo Good? Pre-recorded one show?


----------



## Maggot (Feb 1, 2013)

Different Jo Good.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 1, 2013)

Ahh, thats confusing - they sort of sound alike too.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 1, 2013)

Who is doing DB's old slot now then?


----------



## Maggot (Feb 1, 2013)

See post #133


----------



## teuchter (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh. Um.... *looks for absentmindedness thread*


----------



## clicker (Feb 5, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01ql9xk

For anyone in need of a Danny fix....still miss him!


----------



## telbert (Feb 5, 2013)

Just read Danny's book again(christmas present from my s.i.l.) fucking brilliant. Just seen its on Amazon for eight quid.Bargain.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 18, 2013)

For fan's of Danny, he is on BBC4 tonight at 8.30 (and the next few weeks) presenting a show called Brushing up on.



> 1/4. Danny Baker uses archive footage to explore a different subject every week, and begins by looking at tunnels, sharing fun and interesting facts about many of the subterranean realms, including the Channel Tunnel. The journalist and comedian also reveals how a man makes badger holes in his garden via sewers, and champions 1990s tunneller Swampy.


----------



## telbert (Apr 18, 2013)

Maggot said:


> For fan's of Danny, he is on BBC4 tonight at 8.30 (and the next few weeks) presenting a show called Brushing up on.


 

Me mate told me about this last week.Not sure about the subject matter but i think he could talk about pile ointment and make it sound interesting.


----------



## telbert (Apr 18, 2013)

Good footage.He's shit.


----------



## mango5 (May 4, 2013)

True, sadly. He's far better presenting live, or with a team, or script writing for other people.


----------



## Favelado (May 4, 2013)

I hated his tweet after the Boston bomb as well,the horrible fucker.


----------



## teuchter (May 4, 2013)

Favelado said:


> I hated his tweet after the Boston bomb as well,the horrible fucker.


what was it?


----------



## teuchter (May 14, 2013)

3rd Sony award in a row for DB yesterday

http://www.itv.com/news/2013-05-13/sony-awards-winners-radio/


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 14, 2013)

It's Humphrys winning anything that is far more offensive. Absolutely useless. Today is just drive time middle class zoo radio anyway.


----------

